# Will a blender work for this chai latte recipe?



## kitchengoddess8

I saw this recipe for paleo chai latte on a blog, but I do not have a Vitamix. Will a KitchenAid blender with a glass pitcher work? 

Paleo Chai Latte Recipe - Elana's Pantry


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yes, the Kitchenaid will be just fine.


----------



## kitchengoddess8

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes, the Kitchenaid will be just fine.




Great! I'm not quite ready to get a Vitamix!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I've watched the demonstrations and have never seen anything done that I cannot do with my Black & Decker Blender.


----------



## kitchengoddess8

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I've watched the demonstrations and have never seen anything done that I cannot do with my Black & Decker Blender.




That's awesome. Can you post a link to the Black & Decker model you have?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

kitchengoddess8 said:


> That's awesome. Can you post a link to the Black & Decker model you have?



LOL!!!  It's over 20 years old and still going strong, I don't think they sell it anymore.


----------



## kitchengoddess8

PrincessFiona60 said:


> LOL!!!  It's over 20 years old and still going strong, I don't think they sell it anymore.




Wow!!!


----------



## kitchengoddess8

Oops my KitchenAid has a plastic pitcher, so it won't work, right?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Does it have an Ice crusher button?  If it does, it's good.


----------



## kitchengoddess8

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Does it have an Ice crusher button?  If it does, it's good.




It does! Why would that matter if I'm using hot water?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I was thinking Iced Chai, sorry.  It will be just fine with hot liquids, too!  just make sure you put the lid on tight.  You do not NEED a Vitamix.  Now, if you decide you want one...that's different, but you don't NEED one.


----------



## kitchengoddess8

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I was thinking Iced Chai, sorry.  It will be just fine with hot liquids, too!  just make sure you put the lid on tight.  You do not NEED a Vitamix.  Now, if you decide you want one...that's different, but you don't NEED one.




When I googled the blender there was a caution from consumers about using hot liquids in it. Some people said that hot water can blow off the lid causing leaks and burns. Has anyone had that happen?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hot water for tea is usually not boiling.  I think they are more talking about boiling soups that are very hot and can create a lot of steam to blow the top off.  You would have the same problem with any blender if using too hot liquids.


----------



## GotGarlic

kitchengoddess8 said:


> When I googled the blender there was a caution from consumers about using hot liquids in it. Some people said that hot water can blow off the lid causing leaks and burns. Has anyone had that happen?



Take a kitchen towel, fold it in half, put it over the lid, and hold the lid down.


----------



## Kayelle

GotGarlic said:


> Take a kitchen towel, fold it in half, put it over the lid, and hold the lid down.



After being badly burned once, for hot liquids I always use my stick blender in the pot. It's easier too.
Come to think of it, the blender hasn't been out of the top cabinet for years. I should transfer it to the garage.


----------



## kitchengoddess8

Kayelle said:


> After being badly burned once, for hot liquids I always use my stick blender in the pot. It's easier too.
> Come to think of it, the blender hasn't been out of the top cabinet for years. I should transfer it to the garage.




Which stick blender do you have?


----------



## kitchengoddess8

I have never used an immersion blender. I'd love to hear how people use it in food prep.


----------



## kitchengoddess8

GotGarlic said:


> Take a kitchen towel, fold it in half, put it over the lid, and hold the lid down.




Thanks for that tip!


----------



## kitchengoddess8

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I was thinking Iced Chai, sorry.  It will be just fine with hot liquids, too!  just make sure you put the lid on tight.  You do not NEED a Vitamix.  Now, if you decide you want one...that's different, but you don't NEED one.




Can an immersion blender do a lot of the things a Vitamix does?


----------



## Kayelle

This is the immersion stick blender I have. sion-Attachments/dp/B00AN9UJ68/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1391987922&sr=8-2&keywords=cuisinart+smart+stick+blender

In my opinion Vitamix blenders are 90% hype with an inflated price tag to make them look far more valuable than they really are. Lots of things are like that...cars, shoes, handbags and a multitude of other items.


----------



## Dawgluver

kitchengoddess8 said:


> Can an immersion blender do a lot of the things a Vitamix does?



I've never used a Vitamix, but I sure love my KitchenAid stick blender.  The blade thingy pops off and can be washed separately.  It does a great job on gravies, sauces, and anything else in the pot or container that needs chunking up or making smooth.  I also have a little Black and Decker.

And I just saw your post, Kayelle, and would agree regarding the Vitamix hype.


----------



## kitchengoddess8

Dawgluver said:


> I've never used a Vitamix, but I sure love my KitchenAid stick blender.  The blade thingy pops off and can be washed separately.  It does a great job on gravies, sauces, and anything else in the pot or container that needs chunking up or making smooth.




Which KitchenAid stick blender do you have? I'm researching to see which one is best for me. I see that KitchenAid has a number of different models.


----------



## Dawgluver

kitchengoddess8 said:


> Which KitchenAid stick blender do you have? I'm researching to see which one is best for me. I see that KitchenAid has a number of different models.



  You'd have to ask!  Mine's about 15 years old, has a dial on the top, and just one blade.  The newer ones come with more attachments, I think.  Mine is Model KHB100.

Both KitchenAid and Cuisinart are pretty reliable brands, don't think you can go wrong with either one.


----------



## kitchengoddess8

Dawgluver said:


> You'd have to ask!  Mine's about 15 years old, has a dial on the top, and just one blade.  The newer ones come with more attachments, I think.  Mine is Model KHB100.




KitchenAid now has 3-speed and 5-speed models, plus a cordless Pro model. Very confusing to decide which one to get. I was going to get a food processor but now that I've heard about immersion blenders, I'm thinking twice. Maybe I should start a new thread about this?


----------



## Dawgluver

kitchengoddess8 said:


> KitchenAid now has 3-speed and 5-speed models, plus a cordless Pro model. Very confusing to decide which one to get. I was going to get a food processor but now that I've heard about immersion blenders, I'm thinking twice.



I have a little KA food processor that's very old too, and I use it a lot as well.  Stuff like pesto and shredding cheese and slicing cucumbers would be hard to do with a stick blender, I guess it depends on what you plan to do with either tool.  I'd get both!

Yes, maybe start a new thread.


----------



## kitchengoddess8

Dawgluver said:


> I have a little KA food processor that's very old too, and I use it a lot as well.  Stuff like pesto and shredding cheese and slicing cucumbers would be hard to do with a stick blender, I guess it depends on what you plan to do with either tool.  I'd get both!
> 
> Yes, maybe start a new thread.



I currently have a small 3.5 cup KitchenAid food processor. I was going to get a larger one, but maybe I don't need it if I get the immersion blender?


----------



## Dawgluver

kitchengoddess8 said:


> I currently have a small 3.5 cup KitchenAid food processor. I was going to get a larger one, but maybe I don't need it if I get the immersion blender?



I don't think you can go wrong with a stick blender.  And if you already have a little FP, you have your bases covered.


----------



## kitchengoddess8

Dawgluver said:


> I don't think you can go wrong with a stick blender.  And if you already have a little FP, you have your bases covered.




Thanks for helping me figure this out. One of my favorite food bloggers suggests using a food processor for blending cake and cookie batters. Can that be done with an immersion blender?


----------



## Kayelle

For what it's worth, my big Cuisinart food processor is in the cupboard next to the blender.

I only haul it out during the holidays when I'm working with a huge amount of food. I don't like cluttered counters as you can tell.

My knife skills work just fine for the amount of daily chopping I do. And if I want cucumbers or potatoes sliced extremely thin I almost hate to mention my mandolin.


----------



## Dawgluver

kitchengoddess8 said:


> Thanks for helping me figure this out. One of my favorite food bloggers suggests using a food processor for blending cake and cookie batters. Can that be done with an immersion blender?



  We have many wonderful bakers here, I am not one of them!  I use a hand mixer on the rare occasion I make cookie dough, I don't think the stick would work as well for dough, but others who know better might have more advice.  The FP is a more heavy-duty machine, and would hold up better to the dough.  The stick is more for blending and liquifying hot stuff.

And as Kayelle said, the mandolin is great for slicing small amounts.  I do like my FP for large amounts of, say, cukes for freezer pickles.


----------



## Kayelle

KG..here's eleven pages on Mandolins......



http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f88/worlds-best-mandoline-41731.html


----------



## Kayelle

Kayelle said:


> This is the immersion stick blender I have. sion-Attachments/dp/B00AN9UJ68/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1391987922&sr=8-2&keywords=cuisinart+smart+stick+blender
> 
> *In my opinion Vitamix blenders are 90% hype with an inflated price tag to make them look far more valuable than they really are. Lots of things are like that...cars, shoes, handbags and a multitude of other items.*



I just thought of something I saw on tv about inflated prices. Two identical twins were standing on opposite street corners holding signs. One said *HUGS $1.00 *the other one said *HUGS $2.00*
Who do you think gave out more hugs?

Yep, the $2.00 guy. Everyone who was asked said they thought his hug would be worth more.


----------



## Dawgluver

Kayelle said:


> I just thought of something I saw on tv about inflated prices. Two identical twins were standing on opposite street corners holding signs. One said HUGS $1.00 the other one said HUGS $2.00
> Who do you think gave out more hugs?
> 
> Yep, the $2.00 guy. Everyone who was asked said they thought his hug would be worth more.



I saw it too, except the first guy offered FREE hugs.  And the folks still chose the $2.00 guy!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

kitchengoddess8 said:


> Can an immersion blender do a lot of the things a Vitamix does?



Not comparable past mixing.  I use my immersion blender for things I would never use a blender for.  The blender is for things, I can't use the immersion blender for.


----------



## kitchengoddess8

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Not comparable past mixing.  I use my immersion blender for things I would never use a blender for.  The blender is for things, I can't use the immersion blender for.




Would you give a few examples? Still trying to figure this out!


----------



## Kayelle

Dawgluver said:


> I saw it too, except the first guy offered FREE hugs.  And the folks still chose the $2.00 guy!




You're right Dawg! That makes it even worse.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I don't do anything hot in the blender anymore.  I use the immersion blender way more often than I use the blender these days, bread or cracker crumbs are better in the blender for me.  

The immersion blender is quick to pull out, use clean and put away. I use it mostly for in the pot soups that need pureed, whipping cream, easy to puree foods.  Whipping egg whites.

Blender tasks:  Mixing spice mixes, crumbing, large batches of salsa.  Otherwise I don't use it much, but I have had it forever and cannot replace it with anything for sale currently.


----------



## taxlady

This is what I have and I'm very happy with it. I think it's the same one Kayelle has.







I have never used anything that whips cream or beats egg whites better than this. I often use the the straight immersion function to puree soups, right in the pot. Clean up is easy. The whisk separates from that black thingee and can go in the dishwasher.


----------



## kitchengoddess8

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I don't do anything hot in the blender anymore.  I use the immersion blender way more often than I use the blender these days, bread or cracker crumbs are better in the blender for me.
> 
> The immersion blender is quick to pull out, use clean and put away. I use it mostly for in the pot soups that need pureed, whipping cream, easy to puree foods.  Whipping egg whites.
> 
> Blender tasks:  Mixing spice mixes, crumbing, large batches of salsa.  Otherwise I don't use it much, but I have had it forever and cannot replace it with anything for sale currently.




Thanks! This is very helpful. What do you use to mix batters for baking?


----------



## Kayelle

> This is what I have and I'm very happy with it. I think it's the same one Kayelle has.


Yup Taxi, that's the one and I love it too. 

For the very rare baking I do, I just have a hand mixer and it works fine. Heck, our grandmothers used a spoon. Shocking I know.  There again, I don't need an expensive KitchenAid stand mixer, nor do I want to store one.


----------



## Dawgluver

Kayelle said:


> Yup, that's the one and I love it too.
> 
> For the very rare baking I do, I just have a hand mixer and it works fine. Heck, our grandmothers used a spoon. Shocking I know.  There again, I don't need an expensive KitchenAid stand mixer, nor do I want to store one.



 Kayelle, no KitchenAid stand mixer for me either!  You and I have similar feelings about baking.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

kitchengoddess8 said:


> Thanks! This is very helpful. What do you use to mix batters for baking?



I either use my Kitchen Aid Hand or Stand Mixer, depending on how much baking I am doing.  I would not use an immersion blender or a blender to mix cake batter.

Sometimes I even mix by hand...

My collection of appliances has been built over time and a couple different occupations.  My husband was a professional baker and I, at one time, had my own catering business.  I no longer use all of these appliances everyday, but I do dust them occasionally.


----------



## kitchengoddess8

Kayelle said:


> Yup Taxi, that's the one and I love it too.
> 
> For the very rare baking I do, I just have a hand mixer and it works fine. Heck, our grandmothers used a spoon. Shocking I know.  There again, I don't need an expensive KitchenAid stand mixer, nor do I want to store one.




I have a hand mixer, so I guess that should work fine. I don't understand why most of the recipes on this blog (elanaspantry.com) call for a food processor. My grandmother used a spoon or electric mixer for all of her baking recipes.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That blogger is probably using what she learned on.  If you always wrote with pencil, had never seen a pen and someone gave you one...how long before you got used to handling it.  The pencil will always be your first love, even if the pen is better.   Same with appliances, you use and re-use those you feel comfortable with.


----------



## kitchengoddess8

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That blogger is probably using what she learned on.  If you always wrote with pencil, had never seen a pen and someone gave you one...how long before you got used to handling it.  The pencil will always be your first love, even if the pen is better.   Same with appliances, you use and re-use those you feel comfortable with.




That makes sense! Thanks for helping me save some bucks! I'm going to try one of her recipes with an electric mixer and see how it goes.


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm always tempted with new appliances.  But my little KA hand mixer has served me well with my maybe one or two batches of cakes or cookies a year.  The immersion blender is the appliance I use the most, followed by the little FP and the blender.  The FP doesn't deal as well as the blender with liquids.


----------



## taxlady

I use a stand mixer about once a year to make sponge cake. The rest of the time I mix batters by hand. It's usually more work to clean up the danged gadget than it is to do it by hand. E.g., I have a salad spinner. I usually just dry the lettuce with a tea towel which I can throw in the washing machine, instead of having to wash the salad spinner which takes up my entire dish drainer. I did all the slicing for leek and potato soup with my new, fancy doodle food processor. Good grief, I had to cut stuff to fit in the food processor, process it, and then wash all those danged parts. The mandolin would have been quicker and less cleanup. If I didn't care if the slices were that even, I would do it with a knife. Talk about easy cleanup.


----------



## Kayelle

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That blogger is probably using what she  learned on.  If you always wrote with pencil, had never seen a pen and  someone gave you one...how long before you got used to handling it.  The  pencil will always be your first love, even if the pen is better.    Same with appliances, you use and re-use those you feel comfortable  with.



Not to mention that many bloggers make money by  promoting equipment. I'm sure that's the case for the blogger with the  recipe to be used in a $400.00 Vitamix blender.
Edit. Now I see it's the same blogger telling you to use an expensive food processor. 
Personally, I wouldn't trust her recipe's either.




taxlady said:


> I use a stand mixer about once a year to make  sponge cake. The rest of the time I mix batters by hand. It's usually  more work to clean up the danged gadget than it is to do it by hand.  E.g., I have a salad spinner. I usually just dry the lettuce with a tea  towel which I can throw in the washing machine, instead of having to  wash the salad spinner which takes up my entire dish drainer. I did all  the slicing for leek and potato soup with my new, fancy doodle food  processor. Good grief, I had to cut stuff to fit in the food processor,  process it, and then wash all those danged parts. The mandolin would  have been quicker and less cleanup. If I didn't care if the slices were  that even, I would do it with a knife. Talk about easy cleanup.



Exactly right, Taxi.


----------



## kitchengoddess8

Kayelle said:


> Not to mention that many bloggers make money by  promoting equipment. I'm sure that's the case for the blogger with the  recipe to be used in a $400.00 Vitamix blender.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly right, Taxi.




Oh wow, I hadn't thought of that!Maybe she's getting commissions through Amazon.


----------



## Kayelle

*Bingo !!!!

* Now I see it's the same blogger telling you to use an expensive food processor. 
Personally, I wouldn't trust her recipe's either.


----------



## kitchengoddess8

Kayelle said:


> *Bingo !!!!
> 
> * Now I see it's the same blogger telling you to use an expensive food processor.
> Personally, I wouldn't trust her recipe's either.




Now that I think of it, she wasn't very helpful when I asked her on her Facebook page whether anything could be substituted for the Vitamix. Hmm.


----------



## Dawgluver

kitchengoddess8 said:


> Now that I think of it, she wasn't very helpful when I asked her on her Facebook page whether anything could be substituted for the Vitamix. Hmm.



KG, I would just get an immersion blender!  They're fun. I only have a basic one, but if you can get one with all the bells and whistles, I say go for it!


----------



## kitchengoddess8

Dawgluver said:


> KG, I would just get an immersion blender!  They're fun. I only have a basic one, but if you can get one with all the bells and whistles, I say go for it!




I've got my eyes on the KitchenAid 3-speed immersion blender. It was rated the highest by Cooks Illustrated and got good reviews on Amazon. It's $59 at Bed Bath, but I just got a 20% off coupon. I'd love to use it to make my own mayonnaise, which should be pretty simple, right?


----------



## Dawgluver

kitchengoddess8 said:


> I've got my eyes on the KitchenAid 3-speed immersion blender. It was rated the highest by Cooks Illustrated and got good reviews on Amazon. It's $59 at Bed Bath, but I just got a 20% off coupon. I'd love to use it to make my own mayonnaise, which should be pretty simple, right?



Perfect!  You can make mayo in anything.  I looked at mine, it has 9 speeds, but I've only ever used one.  But it's got some age on it, and I don't know the current toys.  

I would say get it, you won't be disappointed!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Mayo is perfect for an immersion blender.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I use mine for making mayo and whipped cream.  I have a large heavy glass similar to the ones that a bartender uses to mix shaker drinks in.  The head of the blender fits into the base of the glass leaving very little room for the ingredients to escape the blade of the blender.  Works great for small amounts of ingredients!

The biggest problem I have with the immersion blender is lifting it out of the liquid while the blade is still spinning, I'm a slow learner!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Mmmmm...Milk Shakes!!!    I have this one in the red, this is NOT an endorsement to buy one, it's just one of my odd purchases of appliances.  The immersion blender makes quicker milkshakes.  Since I have NO counter space, all my appliances sit on shelves in the dining area.


----------



## taxlady

I also use my immersion blender to puree fruit for mousse. I put the fruit in a 2 quart measuring cup. Then I whip the cream for the mousse with it.


----------



## Mad Cook

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Hot water for tea is usually not boiling. I think they are more talking about boiling soups that are very hot and can create a lot of steam to blow the top off. You would have the same problem with any blender if using too hot liquids.



"_Hot water for tea is usually not boiling_". WHAT!  People have been shut up in the Tower of London for such profanity! 

 I'm sure we've had this discussion before. Boiling water for tea. Off the boil for coffee.


----------



## Mad Cook

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Mayo is perfect for an immersion blender.


I've got Ma's old Bamix. It must be 30 years old but still going strong. Does a lot of things that most immersion blenders can't.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Mad Cook said:


> "_Hot water for tea is usually not boiling_". WHAT!  People have been shut up in the Tower of London for such profanity!
> 
> I'm sure we've had this discussion before. Boiling water for tea. Off the boil for coffee.



Um...she is making a chai latte, it will not be boiling hot as it goes in a blender.


----------



## Mad Cook

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Um...she is making a chai latte, it will not be boiling hot as it goes in a blender.


Sorry, didn't realise you didn't mean what I thought you meant. I thought you were talking about brewing the tea in the first place. 

 (I'll call off the Yeomen of the Guard )


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Mad Cook said:


> Sorry, didn't realise you didn't mean what I thought you meant. I thought you were talking about brewing the tea in the first place.
> 
> (*I'll call off the Yeomen of the Guard *)



Thanks, he's a Piker! I really do not need my patootie piked...


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

taxlady said:


> This is what I have and I'm very happy with it. I think it's the same one Kayelle has.
> 
> I have never used anything that whips cream or beats egg whites better than this. I often use the the straight immersion function to puree soups, right in the pot. Clean up is easy. The whisk separates from that black thingee and can go in the dishwasher.



That's the same stick blender I have and I love it. Haven't use the whisk attachment yet (I have a Roland. He can beat egg whites to soft peeks with a fork, stiff peeks with a hand whisk). Both the blender and the grinder attachment have been really useful. The stick part is great for soups, shakes in a cup, salad dressings, mayo, small batches of fruit puree. The grinder/processor part worked well for chopping pecans, tahini, hummus, amd bread crumbs.

We have two standard blenders, a Ninja that my dad got us for Christmas and an ancient Oster. The Oster is a beast but the pitcher part is heavy glass (emphasis on heavy). I have trouble with my wrists, especially the right one, so I find it cumbersome and sometimes uncomfortable to pour from it and clean it. The Ninja works well so far. The hubby uses it more often than I do because it came with the "individual" smoothies attachment amd he's been on a smoothie kick. It worked pretty well for crushing ice the one time I needed crushed ice. It worked well for making hummus and made a super creamy guacamole. 

Over all, I definitely use the stick blender more often, and I probably won't use the Oster again unless I need to have two blenders going for some reason. The Ninja is lighter weight and does a good job.


----------

